# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  موقف الشيخ عايض القرني من "حفظ المتون"

## عبدالرحمن العلي

الشيخ عايض بعيد -ان شاء الله- عن الرضوخ لدواعي العصرنة والعقلنة, فهل يمكن الاستفادة من نقده هذا, أم هو لون من الغثاء الاعلامي:
نقد التعليم الديني
د. عائض القرنيما يزال التعليم الديني في الجانب الفقهي على حالة واحدة عندنا، منذ ألف سنة، فهو متون فقهية مذهبية مجردة من الدليل كُتبت قبل قرون من الزمن يحفظها الطلاب عن ظهر قلب كـ«زاد المستقنع» في الفقه الحنبلي و«مختصر خليل» في الفقه المالكي و«التقريب» لأبي شجاع في الفقه الشافعي والقدوري في الفقه الحنفي، وهذه المتون كُتِبت باختصار شديد للعبارة وإلغاز في الجمل واختزال للمعاني، والخطأ فيها من وجهين: 
الأول: تجريدها من النصوص كتاباً وسنة، لأن المقصود الاستدلال لها بدليل شرعي لا الاستدلال بها هي مجردةً من الدليل.
الثاني: فَهِم الكثير أن هذه الآراء الفقهية قاطعة راجحة وما سواها باطل، فحصل التعصب للمذهب والبعد عن الدليل فحينما تطالع مثلاً أول زاد المستقنع تجد عبارة (وأقسام المياه ثلاثة) وهذا خطأ بل هما قسمان فقط، ثم يقول: (وإذا اشتبهت ثياب طاهرة بنجسة صلى بعددها وزاد صلاة) يعني أن من عنده عشرين ثوباً فعند الاشتباه يصلي إحدى وعشرين صلاة وهذا خطأ بل عليه أن يتحرى، والمشكلة أن هذه المتون تذهب بالطالب بعيداً عن الآية والحديث ويكدُّ ذهنه في عبارات مغلقة مقفلة من دون طائل، ولماذا نشتغل بعبارات الفقهاء الملغزة الغامضة ونشرحها ونعصر الذهن في فهمها ومعنا كتاب عظيم فيه الهدى والنور مع البيان الشافي والجواب الكافي، ومعنا سنة مطهرة سهلة ميسَّرة، حتى إننا نعرف من الفقهاء من تصدَّر للإفتاء وهو لا يميز بين الحديث الصحيح والضعيف ولا يستحضر الدليل، وإنما يحفظ هذه المتون الفقهية المذهبية، فهل فينا رجل رشيد يُصلح هذا التعليم الفقهي؛ ليدرس الطلاب فقه الكتاب والسنة كما فعل أئمة الحديث وابن تيمية وابن عبد البر وابن عبد الوهاب والصنعاني والشوكاني وغيرهم. وقد درسنا في المتوسطة والثانوية سبع عشرة مادة في الدِّين والرياضيات والجبر والهندسة والفيزياء والكيمياء والأحياء والإنجليزي مع الأدب والنحو والثقافة والتاريخ والجغرافيا وغيرها، وكان معنا في تلك المراحل د. سلمان العودة ود. عبد الرحمن السديس ود. عبد الوهاب الطريري ود. محمد التركي وغيرهم من تلك الفرقة الناجية والطائفة المنصورة فتخرَّجنا لا نعرف الإنجليزي ولا نجيد الفيزياء ولا نفهم الكيمياء ولا نحسن الأحياء ولم يُفتح علينا في الجبر ولم نوفَّق في الهندسة ولم نبرع في الحساب وغرقنا في الجغرافيا بين صادرات ساحل العاج ومستوردات بركينافاسو ومنتجات الكمرون وأخشاب زائير والكاكاو في غينيا بيساو فصار المنهج (خويضه) وصارت دراسة هذه المواد على حساب المواد الشرعية واللغة العربية، وبالله عليكم هل هذه طريقة في تعلم العلم؟ ويحق للطلاب في العالم العربي ألا يخرج منهم فقيهٌ بارعٌ ولا مفسِّرٌ حاذقٌ ولا أديبٌ لا معٌ ولا نحويٌ ساطعٌ لأن التعليم في المتوسطة والثانوية (كوكتيل) قل يعني على طريقة (صِبحتْ بالخير).
المصدر
http://www.asharqalawsat.com/details...11&issue=10565

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

جزاكم الله خيرًا ..
( نقد التعليم الديني ) .. !
أظن هذا العنوان من الصحيفة !
فالشيخ يتحدث عن كتب الفقه . لا التعليم الديني بأكمله .
وكلامه أقرب للسخرية والهزل ، فليته يتحفظ - مع أمثال هؤلاء المتربصين - في أقواله وأفعاله .
أما ما طرحه فقد سبق للشيخ الفوزان - وفقه الله - مناقشته في مجلة اليمامة - حسبما أذكر - ، ولعله موجود في موقعه أو في كتابه " البيان .. " . فليتكم تنقلونه . وفقكم الله ..

----------


## ابن المبارك

> [COLOR="DarkRed"][U]فحينما تطالع مثلاً أول زاد المستقنع تجد عبارة (وأقسام المياه ثلاثة) وهذا خطأ بل هما قسمان فقط،section=17&article=443  711&issue=10565[/url]


بارك الله فيك أخي على هذا النقل 
ولكن أود ان أسأل أليس الأولى من الشيخ حفظه الله أن يقول هو قول مرجوح أفضل من قوله هوخطأ؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

للأسف...! 
في الوقت الذي نعاني فيه من التخبط في طريق الطلب....
والبعد عن المنهجية الصحيحة في تلقي العلوم.... 
وهجر طريقة السلف في تحصيل الفنون....
في الزمن الذي نعاني فيه من غياب الفقه المنضبط 
ونعاني فيه من تصدر أنصاف المتعلمين والمثقفين وغير المؤصلين في العلوم والفنون
وفي الوقت الذي أصبح فيه القول الشاذ هو الحق وهو السنة والقول المشهور هو القول المهجور المصادم للحق وصريح المعقول...
في هذا الوقت تصدر مثل هذه الأفكار السطحية وهذه الآراء المخالفة لمنهج السلف

قال الشيخ عائض حفظه الله: 



> والخطأ فيها من وجهين:
> الأول: تجريدها من النصوص كتاباً وسنة، لأن المقصود الاستدلال لها بدليل شرعي لا الاستدلال بها هي مجردةً من الدليل.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليس المقصود الاستدلال لها ولا الاستدلال بها فمرحلة الاستدلال لم تأت بعد 
المقصود من وضع هذه المتون تصوير المسائل للمبتديء (وهو أهمها) ومعرفة حكمها وضبط مسائل الباب والتفريع على الأصول وضم النظير إلى نظيره 
فإذا أتقن المتفقه ذلك انتقل إلى شرح لهذا المتن يُستدل فيه على تلك المسائل _التي تصورها وضبطها_ بالكتاب والسنة 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لأن الفقه مراحل فكما أن العلم لا يأخذ جملة (وهذا محل اتفاق) فكذا الفقه لا يأخذ جملة
فأول مراحله تصور مسائله وضبطها ومعرفة كليات الأبواب وبعض الفروع المندرجة تحتها مع معرفة حكمها
وهذه المرحلة أهم مراحل الفقه 
فكم رأينا من يتكلم في بعض المسائل كبيع العينة وبعض المسائل في الربا ويذكر خلاف العلماء وأدلتهم ويرجح ويناقش وهو بعد لم يتصور المسألة التصور الصحيح 
فتراه يدخل فيها ما ليس منها ويخرج منها ما هو من جنسها ومثلها
وثاني مراحله معرفة دليل حكم كل مسألة على مذهب من مذاهب العلماء المشهود لهم بالإمامة
وثالثها معرفة الخلاف بين علماء المذهب وضبطه وإتقانه
ورابعها معرفة خلاف علماء الإسلام (الفقه المقارن)
وإذ شرع في تعلم الخلاف فلا بد من معرفته بمواطن الإجماع قبل ذلك
فاتضح مما سبق أن القوم لم يفهموا مراد العلماء من وضع هذه الاختصارات 
فمرادهم من وضعها هو تأصيل المبتديء في المرحلة الأولى من مراحل الفقه المتقدم ذكرها
أما الأدلة والحجج والبراهين فلها كتبها المصنفة لها الموضوعة من أجلها 
وهذه الكتب موجودة في كل مذهب مما لا يخفى معرفة أسمائها على المبتديء في الطلب

قال حفظه الله:



> الثاني: فَهِم الكثير أن هذه الآراء الفقهية قاطعة راجحة وما سواها باطل، فحصل التعصب للمذهب والبعد عن الدليل


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم يفهم هذا الكثير بل القليل وعلى التسليم فالتعصب في هذا الزمن للمذاهب أقل منه في الأزمنة الغابرة بكثير بينما التعصب للمشايخ المعاصرين هو الداء السائد وعلى التسليم فالتعصب خلل في المتعصب لا في المتون فهو وظفها في غير ما وضعت له ولم يكن هذا مقصد واضعها قط
فينبغي معرفة موطن الخلل ثم تصحيحه 
والخلل هو خطأ المتعصب في فهم هذه المتون والمراد من وضعها
ولذلك نرى التعصب في بعض الظاهرية وفي أدعياء السلفية وفي بعض السلفيين لمشايخهم في المسائل الفقهية وغيرها وهم ممن ابتعد عن هذه المتون ونبذها

قال:



> فحينما تطالع مثلاً أول زاد المستقنع تجد عبارة (وأقسام المياه ثلاثة) وهذا خطأ بل هما قسمان فقط، ثم يقول: (وإذا اشتبهت ثياب طاهرة بنجسة صلى بعددها وزاد صلاة) يعني أن من عنده عشرين ثوباً فعند الاشتباه يصلي إحدى وعشرين صلاة وهذا خطأ بل عليه أن يتحرى


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  غريب جدا فالجمهور على خلاف هذا التقسيم 
ثم هو خطأ عند من ؟؟ والراجح عند من ؟؟
ثم على التسليم أن هذا التقسيم خطأ فأين الدليل على اقصاء هذه المتون حفاظها ودارسيها عن الدليل ؟؟
لقد أخطأت أنت وغير من العلماء كأبي العباس ابن تيمية في مسائل فقهية من جنس هذه المسائل فهل يقال أن في هذا دليل على اقصائكم لطلابكم عن الدليل ؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإن كنت ترمي إلى ضعيف الأقوال وشاذها فما من فقيه إلا وتجد له خطلا من القول وضعفا في الاختيار وشذوذا في الفتوى
وليس هذا تبريرا للشذوذ ولكن يُأخذ بالمشهور من القول ويترك غريبه وشاذه كما أجمع عليه المتقدمون من علمائنا كما هو مقرر في موضعه 

قال: 



> والمشكلة أن هذه المتون تذهب بالطالب بعيداً عن الآية والحديث ويكدُّ ذهنه في عبارات مغلقة مقفلة من دون طائل، ولماذا نشتغل بعبارات الفقهاء الملغزة الغامضة ونشرحها ونعصر الذهن في فهمها ومعنا كتاب عظيم فيه الهدى والنور مع البيان الشافي والجواب الكافي، ومعنا سنة مطهرة سهلة ميسَّرة


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مجرد دعوى تقدم دفعها وأن هذه المتون لم توضع للاستدلال بل وضعت لغرض تقدم بيانه
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا يخفى كما تقدم أن من وضع هذه المختصرات إنما وضعها للحفظ لمبتدئي الطلبة وهذه مصلحة ليست بالقليلة في بابها لأن المتفقه لا بد له من أن يحفظ متنا فقهيا في بداية طلبه يجمع له الفروع حتى يبني عليه ما بعده من المسائل والخلاف والأدلة في هذا الفن
وقد سمعت عن بعض المشايخ أظنه الشيخ العثيمين يقول أغلب ما قرأناه نسيناه ولم يبق معنا إلا المختصرات التي حفظناها في الصغر الزاد والبلوغ أو نحو هذا
ولا يقال للمبتدأ في التفقه عليك النظر أو حفظ الأم والمبسوط ونحوها من المطولات لأن هذا يشتته ويفرق عليه المسائل ولا يجمع
وهذه المصلحة لا تنكر
إذا علم ذلك بقي أن ننظر في المفسدة التي ذُكر أنها تترتب على الاختصار وهي التعقيد والعجمة مما أدى إلى كثرة خلاف الشراح في فهم العبارة وتفكيكها ومعرفة مقصود الماتن
ولا شك أن هذه مفسدة في بابها لأن فيها تضييع للوقت في غير الأهم لكن هذه المفسدة ليست محضة بل يشوبها نوع مصلحة ومخارج تخفف منها وهي:
_ تثبيت المعلومة في ذهن الطالب لأن كثرة النظر والتفكير في كلام الشراح والمحشين على السطر الواحد من المتن أو المسألة الواحدة وحل المشكل ودفع الاعتراض يورث ذلك
_ أن كثيرا من مسائل المتون ليست معقدة ويتفق الشراح على تفسيرها
_ أن الطالب ليس ملزما بقراءة أغلب الشروح والحواشي بل يكفيه أن يقرأ أفضل شرحين وأفضل حاشية وغالبا ما يكون فيها التفسير الراجح لكلمات المتن وهذا يخفف من مفسدة دخوله في اختلاف الشراح والمحشين
إذا علم ذلك بقي النظر في تلك المصلحة وهذه المفسدة والترجيح بينهما ولا شك بتقديم المصلحة المحضة على المفسدة غير المحضة المشوبة بمصالح والله أعلم
فإذا كان الأمر كذلك لم يصح ذم هذه المختصرات وإنما يحذر الطالب _بعد حثه على حفظها_ من الإغراق في تتبع كلام الشراح في فك عبارة المتن فقط
تنبيه : هناك بعض المتون لا ينطبق عليها ما ذكر مثل متن أبي شجاع والرسالة للقيرواني وغيرها فهي سلسة عذبة لا فيها تعقيد ولا عجمة والمنهاج للنووي قريب منها والله أعلم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من أنكر التمذهب وحفظَ متن من متون المذاهب فلا يخلوا إما أن يقول على الطالب أن يذهب إلى الكتاب والسنة مباشرة فيستنبط منها الأحكام 
وإما أن يقول بل يذهب إلى شيخ من مشايخه يدرس عليه الفقه 
وإما أن يقول بل يدرس في كتب الخلاف العالي ثم يرجح بين الأقوال ليسلم من رق التقليد 
وإما أن يقول بل يحفظ متنا من غير متون المذاهب الأربعة كالدرر للشوكاني ونحوه
أما الأول فظلم لأنه وضع الشيء في غير موضعه لأن المبتديء ليس أهلا للاستنباط لأن الاستنباط له شروط
وأما الثاني فهذا الشيخ إما أن يدرسه متنا من متون المذاهب فيكون بيننا وبينكم وفاق
وإما أن يدرسه مذهب نفسه (الراجح عنده) فينشأ الطالب على طريقة وفقه هذا الشيخ وبذلك نكون تركنا فقه الشافعي وأمثاله لفقه هذا الشيخ وشتان ما بينهما
وأما الثالث ففيه مناقضة للمنهجية السليمة في تلقي العلوم وهي منهجية السلف إذ يُبدأ بصغار العلم قبل كباره
ولأن فيه تشتيت لذهن الطالب وسوء تصور للمسائل
وأما الرابع فمن فضل فقه الشوكاني ونحوه على فقه السلف كفقه الأربعة فعلى عقله السلام
فقه إمامه مالك يفضل عليه فقه الشوكاني
فقه خدم أكثر من عشرة قرون يفضل عليه فقه لم يخدم إلا بشرح أو شرحين من عالمين أو ثلاثة
فقه تتابع على خدمته آلاف العلماء فجمع في متن أو متنين على طبق من ذهب يفضل عليه فقه خدم من عالم أو عالمين

قال:



> حتى إننا نعرف من الفقهاء من تصدَّر للإفتاء وهو لا يميز بين الحديث الصحيح والضعيف ولا يستحضر الدليل، وإنما يحفظ هذه المتون الفقهية المذهبية


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا الخطأ محله في هذا الفقيه لا في المتون ولا في واضعيها كما تقدم في مسألة التعصب
فينبغي ترشيده
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من المحدثين (يعني المشتغلين بهذا العلم) من تصدر للإفتاء وهو لم يتقن بعد مسائل أصول الفقه ومعرفة الأشباه والنظائر وطرق الاستنباط
فهل نقول سبب الخلل هو الكتب الستة وبلوغ المرام؟! لا ولكن الخلل في هذا المحدث 
فينبغي ترشيده
وكلام أهل العلم في مدح المتون والحث علي حفظها ودراستها لا يحصى وهو منثور في بطون الكتب وخاصة ما كان منها يتعلق بآداب الطلب
ومن المعاصرين ينظر كلام الوزير آل الشيخ والخضير وغيرهم وهي معلومة لدى الجميع ومتوفرة على الشبكة

وينظر هنا :
http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1042
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

كلام الشيخ عايض لا جديد فيه، وسمعناه كثيرا، فهو شنشنة معروفة.

والذي غاب عن الشيخ عايض ومن قال مثل مقالته أن هذه المتون التي يتهمها بأنها ألغاز، هي التي تكوِّن طالب العلم أصلا، وهذه الألغاز هي التي تربيه على فهم كلام أهل العلم مهما بلغ من التعقيد.

أما من تربى على العبارات السهلة، والنظر في الكتب ميسرة التي كثر تصنيف المعاصرين لها، فلن يطيق بعد ذلك أن ينظر في كتب الفقه المعتادة فضلا عن الكتب المعقدة التي يصعب فهمها على من لم يترب عليها.

فكيف نظن أنه يمكننا إخراج عالم لا يستطيع فهم كلام أهل العلم فقط، فضلا عن أن يمكنه الاستنباط والترجيح ومعرفة الأدلة؟

ولذلك فمن الخطأ الشائع عند كثير من المعاصرين تأليف مثل هذه العنوانات:
- تيسير أصول الفقه - تيسير مصطلح الحديث - تيسير البلاغة - .... إلخ

نعم إن كان المقصود التيسير كمرحلة من مراحل الطلب يتبعها النهج العلمي المعروف، فلا بأس، أما إن كان المقصود الاقتصار على ذلك فهو خطأ.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وينظر هنا للفائدة :
لماذا ينصح أهل العلم بحفظ المتون؟

----------


## كاتب منصف

سبحان الله

عائض القرني ينتقد امما وأجيالا من العلماء وطلبة العلم تربت على هذا المنهج القويم  والصراط المستقيم

مهلا يا د. عائض ، كفاك تخطئة لمناهج العلماء وكتب العلماء وتعليم العلماء

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الذين ينكرون على من يحفظ المتون يظنون أن من يحفظ المتن يعتقد العصمة في هذا المتن !!!
وهذا ظن ساذج جدا، لا أدري كيف يقتنعون به ؟!
ويشبه هذا الظن ظن آخرين ممن يقولون: إن طالب العلم إذا حفظ الأحاديث الضعيفة بطرقها وأسانيدها فسوف يظن أنها صحيحة ؟!!
ويشبه هذا الظن أيضا ظن من يقول: إن طالب العلم إذا قرأ كتابا فقهيا فسوف يقتنع بكل ما فيه ؟!!
وإذا كانت هذه الظنون واضحة البطلان، فالظن الأول كذلك ولا فرق.

العقل الإنساني يربط المعلومات بعضها ببعض بروابط داخلية، وهذه الروابط تعتمد على الألفاظ مثلا أو على المسموعات أو على الأشكال أو على غير ذلك .
وطالب العلم الذي تربى على حفظ المتون يجد نفسه يستحضر تلقائيا كل ما تلقاه عن شيوخه، وكل ما قرأه حول المسألة بمجرد مراجعته للمتن، فيستحضر ما قيل في المسألة، ويستحضر الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة، ويستحضر خلاف العلماء، ويستحضر كل ما قرأه واطلع عليه بمجرد استحضاره لنصوص المتن، وبهذه الطريقة الفذة التي اخترعها علماؤنا الأجلاء صار الاحتفاظ بألوف المعلومات سهلا ميسورا.

أما من يعتمد على مجرد الفهم دون الحفظ، فإنك تراه بعد قليل ينسى جل ما تعلم، وإذا تذكر منه شيئا فسوف تراه مقطع الأوصال، متنافر الجوانب، لا يتماسك، ولا يستقيم على ساق، فيظهر التخليط في كلامه، وعدم الترابط في أقواله.

ثم إنه قد يفهم الكلام ابتداء فهما خاطئا، فيكون كما قيل: (لا نال بلح الشام ولا عنب اليمن)، فلا هو حفظ النص مستقيما، ولا هو فهم فهما صحيحا، فإذا سئل عن مسألة عبر بما فهمه هو، وبنص من رأسه، فيظهر عواره ويبدو بواره.

----------


## كاتب منصف

بوركت ابا مالك وبورك قولك
وفتح الله عليك

----------


## أبو أحمد العجمي

بارك الله فيك أستاذ أمجد قلت فأوفيت وكذلك بقية الإخوان
لا أنسى حينما كان الشيخ محمد العثيمين في حلقته وهو من هو في خبرته في التعليم والإفتاء لعقود من الزمن _ولا يناقش الشيخ عائض في هذا_ يقول: كنت أُسأل عن مسائل لولا أن الذاكرة تسعفني من زاد المستقنع لما تذكرت المسألة وما يتعلق بها. وقد سمعت ذلك من الشيخ صراحة
ولذا كان يركز جدا على حفظ المتون وغرس في طلابه هذا.

----------


## غريب39

أمر مفروغ منه . . .!!!

----------


## غريب39

ثم هو تحدث في البداية عن طريقة المتون ثم انتهى به الكلام على الدراسة النظامية التي هي بعيدة كل البعد عن منهج العلماء في التعليم .. . عجيب أمره.!

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

ما قاله الشيخ عائض - حفظه الله - في هذا الصدد رمية من غير رامي ، ولا يتمشى مع التأصيل في طلب علم الفقه، وهو مستغرب من مثله - حفظه الله - ممن تربو على موائد العلماء والفقهاء ، لكن كل يأخذ من قوله ويرد .
وفي كلام الأخوين الفاضلين (أمجد الفلسطيني) و(أبي مالك العوضي) كفاية وبيان شافٍ ، والرابط الذي وضعاه به مزيد ، وهو موضوع واحد : ((لماذا ينصح أهل العلم بحفظ المتون؟)).

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

لعل الدكتور عائض لازال متأثراً بقصيدته العصماء (دع الحواشي وأخرج).
قال عفا الله عنه:
صل ما شئت وصم فالدين لا * * * * يعرف العابد من صلى وصاما
واجعل السبحة مترين وخذ * * * * عمة بيضاء واصبغها رخامـا
واترك العالم في غوغائــه * * * * يتلظى في لياليه اضطرامــا 
أنت قسيس من الرهبان ما * * * * أنت من أحمد يكفيك الملاما 
تترك الساحة للأوغاد مـا * * * * بين قزم مقرف يلوي الزماما 
أو دعي فاجر أوقــع في * * * * أمتي جرحاً أبي ذاك التئامــا 
لا تخادعني بزي الشيخ مـا * * * * دامت الدنيا بلاء وظلامــا 
أنت تأليفك للأموات مـا * * * * أنت إلا مدنف حب الكلامـا 
كل يوم تشرح المتن علـى * * * * مذهب التقليد قد زدت قتامـا 
والحواشي السود أشغلت بها * * * * حينما خفت من الباغي حساما 
لا تقل شيخي كلاماً وأنتظر * * * * عمر فتوى مثلكم خمسون عاماً 
والسياسات حمى محـذورة * * * * لا تدانيها فتلقيـك حطامــا
======
والأن تطور الحال عند الدكتور فأصبح ينادي بترك المتون جملة وتفصيلا ؟!!
أسال الله أن يرده إلى الحق رداً جميلاً

----------


## أبو الفهد العرفي

*أود التنبيه على أمرين : 
الأول : أني لاحظت أنه لم يوافق عائض القرني أحد ، ولا أعني بهذا أني ممن يقبلون كل ما يأتي به ولكن هل المنتدى ليس به إلا من على خلاف منهجه فقط فكيف يأتي النقاش بالثمرة والكل على الرأي مجتمعون .
الثاني : أن ما فهمته من قصد عائض القرني - أصلحه الله - أنه يدعو إلى دراسة الآية والحديث دون الانشغال بكتب الفقه وهذا لا يختلف في حسنه من يدرس كتب الفقه لأن المرد في دراسة كتب الفقه إلى الحديث فلماذا لا تكون الدراسة بشكل مباشر بدلا من الطرق الغير مباشرة ، والذي درس كتب فقهية يجد أن تجرد الدراسة للآية والحديث أمتع وأنفع ألف مرة من حفظ المتون فالحديث هو ما يحتج به وليس المتن والاستشهاد بالنظم أو المتن فتنة للدارس أما الاستشهاد بالآية والحديث فعزة ويجعل تقريب الدين إلى المسلمين أسلس وأحرى وهو المراد ، وليس المراد انحصار العلم في طائفة معينة والباقي يظل على جهله .. 
فالواجب الذي أراه إنصاف الحق ولو صدر ممن ليس عندنا بالمحق .. والله تعالى أعلم وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ..*

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

> *أود التنبيه على أمرين : 
> الأول : أني لاحظت أنه لم يوافق عائض القرني أحد ، ولا أعني بهذا أني ممن يقبلون كل ما يأتي به ولكن هل المنتدى ليس به إلا من على خلاف منهجه فقط فكيف يأتي النقاش بالثمرة والكل على الرأي مجتمعون .
> الثاني : أن ما فهمته من قصد عائض القرني - أصلحه الله - أنه يدعو إلى دراسة الآية والحديث دون الانشغال بكتب الفقه وهذا لا يختلف في حسنه من يدرس كتب الفقه لأن المرد في دراسة كتب الفقه إلى الحديث فلماذا لا تكون الدراسة بشكل مباشر بدلا من الطرق الغير مباشرة ، والذي درس كتب فقهية يجد أن تجرد الدراسة للآية والحديث أمتع وأنفع ألف مرة من حفظ المتون فالحديث هو ما يحتج به وليس المتن والاستشهاد بالنظم أو المتن فتنة للدارس أما الاستشهاد بالآية والحديث فعزة ويجعل تقريب الدين إلى المسلمين أسلس وأحرى وهو المراد ، وليس المراد انحصار العلم في طائفة معينة والباقي بظل على جهله .. 
> فالواجب الذي أراه إنصاف الحق ولو صدر ممن ليس عندنا بالمحق .. والله تعالى أعلم وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ..*


أخي الكريم -بارك الله فيك- ليس القضية موافقة الشيخ أو مخالفته، أو حبه أو كره، لا فالقضية مسألة مطروحة للنقاش، وهذه المقولة التي قالها الشيخ مخالف فيها فلا عجب أن ترى الجميع مخالف له، خصوصاً أن هذه الطريقة التي ينقدها الشيخ هي طريقت التعلم منذ القدم، وعلى هذا سار مشايخنا ومشايخ مشايخنا، فإما أنهم على خطأ والشيخ عايض على صواب، أو العكس والعكس صحيح، ثم إن هذا النقاش حول ما قاله الشيخ عايض يناقش بعيداً عن مقصده فنحن لا نعلم الغيب ولا نعلم ما يقصد الشيخ فليس لنا إلا الظاهر، مع إحسان الظن به وبما قاله.
وبارك الله في الجميع.

----------


## أبو الفهد العرفي

أصلح الله حالك أيكون المرد إلى مشايخنا ومشايخك .. هكذا ؟!!!!!!

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

> أصلح الله حالك أيكون المرد إلى مشايخنا ومشايخك .. هكذا ؟!!!!!!


اللهم آمين الله يصلح الحال.
لكن هل لي بمعرفة سبب هذه الطريقة في النقاش، ولو سمحت لي بالتوضيح.

----------


## أبو الفهد العرفي

يا سيد / وليد وعذرا لعل لك قدرا أرفع ولا أعرفه ، ولكن اعتبر أني أنزلك منزلتك الحقيقية ، هل يكون النقاش العلمي الهادف أطرافه إلى الوصول إلى الحق بألا يناقش الحوار مناقشة هادئة هادفة لدفع الشبهات إن وجدت وتقرير الحقائق كذلك ، أم نقول كما يقول أهل العصبية عذرا (وعلى هذا سار مشايخنا ومشايخ مشايخنا، فإما أنهم على خطأ والشيخ عايض على صواب، أو العكس والعكس صحيح) وأنا ما عنيت أن الشيخ يقصد وإنما عنيت أنها وجهة نظر له والأمر واسع وطريقة الدراسة الفقهية ليست هي الوحيدة التي تثمر الحق وما سواها لا يثمر إلا الباطل ، فمن يقول بهذا في الأولين والآخرين ؟!!! من يقول بأن من يجلس ليدرس الجامع الصحيح ويدرس صحيح مسلم ونحوها من كتب المسانيد يكون قد ضل الحق ولا حق إلا بحفظ المتون ؟!! أقسمت عليك أن تجيب بآية من كتاب الله أو حديثا لرسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أو إجماع الصحابة أو قول لصحابي ولو حتى خالفه صحابي غيره كما هي حجج أهل السنة ..

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

> يا سيد / وليد وعذرا لعل لك قدرا أرفع ولا أعرفه ، ولكن اعتبر أني أنزلك منزلتك الحقيقية ، هل يكون النقاش العلمي الهادف أطرافه إلى الوصول إلى الحق بألا يناقش الحوار مناقشة هادئة هادفة لدفع الشبهات إن وجدت وتقرير الحقائق كذلك ، أم نقول كما يقول أهل العصبية عذرا (وعلى هذا سار مشايخنا ومشايخ مشايخنا، فإما أنهم على خطأ والشيخ عايض على صواب، أو العكس والعكس صحيح) وأنا ما عنيت أن الشيخ يقصد وإنما عنيت أنها وجهة نظر له والأمر واسع وطريقة الدراسة الفقهية ليست هي الوحيدة التي تثمر الحق وما سواها لا يثمر إلا الباطل ، فمن يقول بهذا في الأولين والآخرين ؟!!! من يقول بأن من يجلس ليدرس الجامع الصحيح ويدرس صحيح مسلم ونحوها من كتب المسانيد يكون قد ضل الحق ولا حق إلا بحفظ المتون ؟!! أقسمت عليك أن تجيب بآية من كتاب الله أو حديثا لرسول الله  أو إجماع الصحابة أو قول لصحابي ولو حتى خالفه صحابي غيره كما هي حجج أهل السنة ..


أخي الكريم حياك الله.
لي معك وقفات لو سمحت بها وهي:
1- 


> وعلى هذا سار مشايخنا ومشايخ مشايخنا، فإما أنهم على خطأ والشيخ عايض على صواب، أو العكس والعكس صحيح


علماء الأمة -رحمهم الله- ساروا على منهجية علمية محددة، ونصحوا بإتباعها، وهي التدرج في طلب العلم، وحفظ المتون العلمية بالتدرج في جميع الفنون، وحددوا للفقه والحديث والتفسير والعقيدة وغيرها.
فالنتيجة:
إما أن هذه المنهجية خطأ فمن سار عليها أو عمل بها فهو مخطأ وقد أضاع وقته وجهده، وهذا لازم لقول الشيخ عايض -حفظه الله- وليس في هذه المسألة إلا قولين لا ثالث لهما.

2- علماء الأمة -رحمهم الله- لما حفظوا المتون العلمية لا يعني هذا الأمر أنهم أهملوا الكتاب والسنة، أو أنهم يتعصبون للمذاهب وأقوال الرجال، بل لابد مع حفظ الكتاب والسنة معرفة أقوال وتفسيرات وشروح علماء الأمة لها وهذه هي المتون التي ينصح العالم بحفظها.

3- المتون العلمية التي ألفت في الفنون تحمل علم علماء أجلاء من علماء السلف -رحمهم الله- وهم أقرب للصواب من غيرهم؛ بحكم قربهم من عهد الرسالة، وقربهم من عهد الرواية، وهذا الأمر يعطي هذه المتون العلمية أهمية ومكانة.

4- لا يلزم من عدم موافقة الشيخ عايض -حفظه الله- كرهه أو عداوته، وهذا الكلام غير صحيح بل نحن نرد على مسألة علمية بكلام علمي بعيداً عن الشخص، ولا نجرح أحداً ولا نتعدى على أحد ونحفظ لكل شخص مكانته، وكل شخص -مهما كان ومهما كانت مكانته- يقبل منه ويرد عليه إلا رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم).

5- على الإنسان أن يتق الله، ويطلب ما عند الله، وليجعل الإنسان الله نصب عينيه، فلا يتكلم إلا بعلم وإلا يسكت بحلم، وليجعل نصب عينيه الحساب والعقاب، وأنه مسؤل عما ينطق به أو يكتبه، والله من وراء القصد.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> * أنه يدعو إلى دراسة الآية والحديث دون الانشغال بكتب الفقه وهذا لا يختلف في حسنه من يدرس كتب الفقه* [/SIZE]


هذا عجيب يا أخي الكريم؟!
فالذي زعمت أنه لا يختلف في حسنه هو بعينه ما نناقشه هنا، فهل هذا مصادرة على المطلوب؟!

ثم إن الذين يدرسون كتب الفقه أكثرهم على خلاف قولك، فكيف تزعم أنهم لا يختلفون في حسنه؟!

ثم إنني أدعوك - وأدعو كل من وافقك - أن تكتب بحثا ولو صغيرا في أي مسألة فقهية اعتمادا على كتب الحديث فقط، وتأتيني بالنتيجة، بغير أن ترجع إلى أي كتاب من كتب الفقه.

وسترى بعد ذلك العجب العجاب!

----------


## أبو الفهد العرفي

إلى الأخ الفاضل وليد الدلبحي : 
لازم القول : ومن قال بأن هذا لازم القول ؟ إن هذا فتح باب لوسيلة علمية يراها من يراها أنها نافعة وجيدة ولا يلزم أبدا أن تكون الأولى خطأ ، لماذا هذه الشدة ، ولو أنني افترضت معك أنه يراها خطأ فليس بلازم أن يخطئ من سار عليها لأن هذا أمر هم رأوه طيبا في حينه ولما تشعبت المسائل فوق اللازم وصار الطالب كي يحرر مسألة علمية واحد قد يجلس فيها عاما وما يحررها خاصة وأن بقاء الطالب على المتن الأول دون التطلع إلى الانتهاء من المسألة مع قدرته على ذلك من الصعوبة النفسية بمكان بالغ أن يستطيع أن ينتهي في المسألة إلى منتهاها ثم يتوقف مع إمكانية ذلك بين عينيه أأنت تستطيع هذا ؟!! ولهذا قام من قام بدعوة الناس إلى الانتهاء بالحديث دون التشعب الذي يكثر منه الفقهاء وغالبا يفهم من الحديث لكل صاحب فهم أما ما استشكل في الحديث فليس بيانه بعزيز . 
والأمر الثاني لا أختلف معك فيه لأني لا أدعو أبدا إلى الزهد المطلق في المتون إنما قصدت التوسع في ذلك مع إمكانية التوسط . 
والأمر الثالث هو بيان الاستشكال وقد سبق التحدث عنه . 
والأمر الرابع أخشى أن تكون ممن يأخذون فيه بمنهج الموازنات المطلق فهذا عين الضلال فالحذر الحذر ..
وأما الأمر الخامس أخشى أن تكون قصدت به لمز صدق الشيخ أو قصده ، وأما إن كنت تقصدني أنا فأسأل الله أن يجعلني خيرا مما تظن ويغفر لي ما أعلمه ولا تعلمه أنت عني ومن نفسي وهو سبحانه الموفق إلى الحق المجرد من اتباع الهوى وغالبا إتباع الكثرة ولو كانوا من كانوا لأن الحق لا يناله إلا من تجرد له هو .. فانتبه – رعاك الله – فإنما أنت أخي وما أحسبك إلا صالحا والله حسيبك .. 
وأما الأخ أبو مالك العوضي فأقول لك بارك الله فيك ليس هكذا يكون النقاش فتعلمه ، ثم من قال بلازم التوقي من كتب الفقهاء غيرك ، فأتني أنت بقولي ذلك إن كنت قلته ؟ سبحان الله ومن يستغن عنها ولكن بقدرها يا أخي بارك الله فيك بمطالعتها وليس بدراستها .. وبينهما بون لذي لب

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

عائض القرني خالف  ما عليه علماؤنا سلفا وخلفا  
نسال الله ان يرده الى الحق ردا جميلا

----------


## أبو الفهد العرفي

*نسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعا إلى الحق وأن يجعل أمرنا دائما موافقا له ..*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وأما الأخ أبو مالك العوضي فأقول لك بارك الله فيك ليس هكذا يكون النقاش فتعلمه ، ثم من قال بلازم التوقي من كتب الفقهاء غيرك ، فأتني أنت بقولي ذلك إن كنت قلته ؟ سبحان الله ومن يستغن عنها ولكن بقدرها يا أخي بارك الله فيك بمطالعتها وليس بدراستها .. وبينهما بون لذي لب


علمنا يا أخي الفاضل أصول النقاش إن كنا أخطأنا السبيل، وبين لنا محل الخطأ في الكلام.
ويبدو أنك كنت تقصد بقولك (الانشغال) أي ترك كتب الحديث بالكلية والانشغال عنها بكتب الفقه، فإذا كان هذا قصدك فهو صواب، ولكنه خلاف الظاهر من كلامك.

وما الفرق - عند ذي اللب - بين المطالعة والدراسة، علمنا مما علمك الله.

والظاهر يا أخي أن كلامك خلاف كلام الشيخ عايض، فتأمل

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

أخي العرفي نفع الله بك
قلتَ:



> هل يكون النقاش العلمي الهادف أطرافه إلى الوصول إلى الحق بألا يناقش الحوار مناقشة هادئة هادفة لدفع الشبهات إن وجدت وتقرير الحقائق كذلك


ثم قلتَ:



> وأما الأخ أبو مالك العوضي فأقول لك بارك الله فيك ليس هكذا يكون النقاش فتعلمه


وقلتَ من قبل:



> أصلح الله حالك أيكون المرد إلى مشايخنا ومشايخك .. هكذا ؟!!!!!!


أخي أنت دعوت للنقاش الهاديء المثمر فلنلتزم بذلك
لماذا هذا الأسلوب؟! أرجوك أتركه نفع الله بك



> ولكن هل المنتدى ليس به إلا من على خلاف منهجه فقط فكيف يأتي النقاش بالثمرة والكل على الرأي مجتمعون .


ليس كذلك بل منهج الشيخ عائض أقرب لأصحاب هذا المنتدي من غيره من المشايخ المعروفين
وإن كانوا لا يوافقونه على أشياء معلومة
المقصود أن إنكار هذا القول ليس له علاقة بتلك الأمور التي خطرت على بالك
بل إنكار هذا القول جاء لمخالفته للمشهور عن علمائنا المتقدمين منهم والمعاصرين
ولو قال هذا القول غير الشيخ عائض من المشايخ المعروفين لأنكر ذلك عليه 



> لأن المرد في دراسة كتب الفقه إلى الحديث فلماذا لا تكون الدراسة بشكل مباشر بدلا من الطرق الغير مباشرة ، والذي درس كتب فقهية يجد أن تجرد الدراسة للآية والحديث أمتع وأنفع ألف مرة من حفظ المتون فالحديث هو ما يحتج به وليس المتن


هنا حقيقة غائبة قلّ من ينبه عليها 
وهي أن الفقه ليس الكتاب والسنة فقط بل الفقه هو الكتاب والسنة والإجماع والقياس والدلائل اللغوية والأشباه والنظائر والجمع والفرق والقواعد الكلية وقواعد الباب والآثار ومعرفة الخلاف وغير ذلك من علوم أصول الفقه
فليس الفقه فقط الكتاب والسنة
إذا علم ذلك فلا استغناء عن كتب الفقه
ومثل من يقول لنأخذ الفقه مباشرة من الكتاب والسنة كمثل من يقول لنفهم صحيح البخاري بعيدا عن شروحه ولا فرق



> من يقول بأن من يجلس ليدرس الجامع الصحيح ويدرس صحيح مسلم ونحوها من كتب المسانيد يكون قد ضل الحق ولا حق إلا بحفظ المتون ؟!!


لم يمنع من ذلك أحد ولم يسبق ذكره في كلام الإخوة
درّس كتب الحديث كما تدرس كتب الفقه
الكلام هنا عن المبتديء عن المنهجية 
وأنت إذا درست كتب الحديث إما أن تشرحها من غير رجوع لشراح السنة وإما أن ترجع إليهم 
أما الأول فظاهر البطلان وأما الثاني فهؤلاء الشراح على ماذا اعتمدوا في شرحهم 
اعتمدوا في كل فن على أهله فإذا أرادوا أن يقرروا مسألة في اللغة رجعوا إلى أهل اللغة وهكذا في باقي العلوم ومثله يقال في الفقه وإلا فمن أين جاء شراح السنة بفقه هذه الأحاديث؟!
فدار الأمر إلى لزوم الرجوع إلى كتب الفقه
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك
أعود وأكرر على مسألة تحسين الأسلوب حتى يكون النقاش مثمرا جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

> إلى الأخ الفاضل وليد الدلبحي : 
> لازم القول : ومن قال بأن هذا لازم القول ؟ إن هذا فتح باب لوسيلة علمية يراها من يراها أنها نافعة وجيدة ولا يلزم أبدا أن تكون الأولى خطأ ، لماذا هذه الشدة ، ولو أنني افترضت معك أنه يراها خطأ فليس بلازم أن يخطئ من سار عليها لأن هذا أمر هم رأوه طيبا في حينه ولما تشعبت المسائل فوق اللازم وصار الطالب كي يحرر مسألة علمية واحد قد يجلس فيها عاما وما يحررها خاصة وأن بقاء الطالب على المتن الأول دون التطلع إلى الانتهاء من المسألة مع قدرته على ذلك من الصعوبة النفسية بمكان بالغ أن يستطيع أن ينتهي في المسألة إلى منتهاها ثم يتوقف مع إمكانية ذلك بين عينيه أأنت تستطيع هذا ؟!! ولهذا قام من قام بدعوة الناس إلى الانتهاء بالحديث دون التشعب الذي يكثر منه الفقهاء وغالبا يفهم من الحديث لكل صاحب فهم أما ما استشكل في الحديث فليس بيانه بعزيز . 
> والأمر الثاني لا أختلف معك فيه لأني لا أدعو أبدا إلى الزهد المطلق في المتون إنما قصدت التوسع في ذلك مع إمكانية التوسط . 
> والأمر الثالث هو بيان الاستشكال وقد سبق التحدث عنه . 
> والأمر الرابع أخشى أن تكون ممن يأخذون فيه بمنهج الموازنات المطلق فهذا عين الضلال فالحذر الحذر ..
> وأما الأمر الخامس أخشى أن تكون قصدت به لمز صدق الشيخ أو قصده ، وأما إن كنت تقصدني أنا فأسأل الله أن يجعلني خيرا مما تظن ويغفر لي ما أعلمه ولا تعلمه أنت عني ومن نفسي وهو سبحانه الموفق إلى الحق المجرد من اتباع الهوى وغالبا إتباع الكثرة ولو كانوا من كانوا لأن الحق لا يناله إلا من تجرد له هو .. فانتبه – رعاك الله – فإنما أنت أخي وما أحسبك إلا صالحا والله حسيبك .. 
> وأما الأخ أبو مالك العوضي فأقول لك بارك الله فيك ليس هكذا يكون النقاش فتعلمه ، ثم من قال بلازم التوقي من كتب الفقهاء غيرك ، فأتني أنت بقولي ذلك إن كنت قلته ؟ سبحان الله ومن يستغن عنها ولكن بقدرها يا أخي بارك الله فيك بمطالعتها وليس بدراستها .. وبينهما بون لذي لب


أولاً: عفا الله عني وعنك وغفر الله لي ولك.

ثانياً: ما لونته بالأحمر أبينه لك على النحو التالي:
- قلت: "من قال أن هذا لازم القول"، فأقول:  إذا نطق الإنسان بكلام مفهوم معروف فإن هذا الكلام له مفهوم ومنطوق، وإذا قرر الإنسان مسألة بالحرمة أو الحل، أو الخطأ أو الصواب، فليس له إلا أن يختار أحد الأمرين، وإختياره يلزم منه لوازم لابد أن يقر بها أو يرفضها، وهذا الأسلوب سار عليه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- مع من يناقشهم ويتنزل معهم، وهو أسلوب معروف يسير عليه علماء الأمة منذ القدم، فالشيخ عايض قرر أن العكوف على هذه المتون وحفظها خطأ، وهذا ما قرره واختاره، وأنا هنا ألزم الشيخ إما أن هذا الأمر خطأ فيخطأ من سار على هذا الأمر، فيكون هو الصواب، وإما أن يقر أن هذا العمل صواب وأنه مخطأ في تقريره هذا ونكون بهذا الأمر قد إنتهينا، فلا ثالث للأمرين.

- قلت: "والأمر الرابع أخشى أن تكون ممن يأخذون فيه بمنهج الموازنات المطلق فهذا عين الضلال فالحذر الحذر" فلو تتفضل علينا بالتوضيح قليلاً ما تقصد من كلامك هذا، وتبين لنا ماهو المغزى من هذا الكلام.

ثالثاً: ماتم تلوينه بالأخضر فأقول مجيباً عليه:
أخي الكريم حملت كلامي على غير ما أردته، وقولتني مالم أقل، وأتهمتني بإتهام يعلم الله أني بريء منه، فإما أنك تعلم مافي الغيب فعرفت مافي قلبي وماقصدي من الكتابة، وإما أنك تتهم الناس على مافهمت أنت، وتقرأ الكلام فتفسره على ماتريده أنت، فليست الأولى وأخشى أن تكون الثانية، فلا أقول لك إلا إتق الله، وأعلم أني غير راضي عن هذا الكلام الذي صدر منك، فالله أسأل أن يغفر لي ولك.

----------


## عبد الرحمن النافع

مهلا أيها الإخوة فغني أرى إغلاظا في القول لا داعي له ، إلا أن يكون الداعي أسلوب مقال الشيخ الساخر ، و لذلك أدعوا الإخوة إلى تناسي المقال و الحديث عن لب الموضوع و هو حفظ المتون .

فأقول :

إن ما قاله الشيخ ليس بدعا من عنده بل سبقه إليه عدد من العلماء و الفقهاء ، فعلى سبيل المثال سئل الشيخ محمد المختار عن حفظ زاد المستقنع فقال :

لا أرى داعيا لحفظه ، بل قد يكون حفظه مضيعة للوقت خصوصا مع صعوبة عبارته و تنافر كلماته ، إلا لمن أوتي ذاكرة قوية ، و من كان لا بد حافظا فليحفظ السنة ، أو بعض المختصرات الصغار ، و لكن لا يضيع وقته في الحفظ ، و لكن يستعيض عن الحفظ بكثرة المطالعة في المتن فيكثر من قرأته حتى يبدأ يستظهره ، و الوقت ثمين فيجب ألا يهدر ....الخ .

هذا بعض ما أذكره من كلامة و ذلك في شرح الزاد ، و قد سئل أكثر من مرة و كانت إجاباته تدور في هذا الفلك .

و ليست هذه دعوة لإهمال كتب الفقهاء و المتون و لكن الحديث عن الحفظ ، هل الأفضل لمن كان متوسط الذاكرة الحفظ أم تكرار المطالعة و النظر ؟

و كما قال أبا مالك لا غنية عن المتون الفقهية و غير الفقهية ، و لكن كيف ؟!

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

> مهلا أيها الإخوة فغني أرى إغلاظا في القول لا داعي له ، إلا أن يكون الداعي أسلوب مقال الشيخ الساخر ، و لذلك أدعوا الإخوة إلى تناسي المقال و الحديث عن لب الموضوع و هو حفظ المتون .
> فأقول :
> إن ما قاله الشيخ ليس بدعا من عنده بل سبقه إليه عدد من العلماء و الفقهاء ، فعلى سبيل المثال سئل الشيخ محمد المختار عن حفظ زاد المستقنع فقال :
> لا أرى داعيا لحفظه ، بل قد يكون حفظه مضيعة للوقت خصوصا مع صعوبة عبارته و تنافر كلماته ، إلا لمن أوتي ذاكرة قوية ، و من كان لا بد حافظا فليحفظ السنة ، أو بعض المختصرات الصغار ، و لكن لا يضيع وقته في الحفظ ، و لكن يستعيض عن الحفظ بكثرة المطالعة في المتن فيكثر من قرأته حتى يبدأ يستظهره ، و الوقت ثمين فيجب ألا يهدر ....الخ .
> هذا بعض ما أذكره من كلامة و ذلك في شرح الزاد ، و قد سئل أكثر من مرة و كانت إجاباته تدور في هذا الفلك .
> و ليست هذه دعوة لإهمال كتب الفقهاء و المتون و لكن الحديث عن الحفظ ، هل الأفضل لمن كان متوسط الذاكرة الحفظ أم تكرار المطالعة و النظر ؟
> و كما قال أبا مالك لا غنية عن المتون الفقهية و غير الفقهية ، و لكن كيف ؟!


أخي الكريم الشيخ محمد -حفظه الله- يرى حفظ المتون وأنها تساعد طالب العلم، ولكن له رأي غي مسألة حغظ الزاد فقط، وله كلام في حفظ المتون عالي الكعب، أما الشيخ عايض -حفظه الله- فيرى العكس تماماً.

----------


## أبو الفهد العرفي

من أعاد النظر في كلامي كف عن ملامي ، فالمشكلة في فهمكم أنتم للوازم الكلام وليست في تحدثنا نحن ، وعلى طريقتكم هذه لا أرى أحدا ينجو منكم ، عافانا الله وإياكم من الجدل .. وأخيرا : سلاما ..

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

> من أعاد النظر في كلامي كف عن ملامي ، فالمشكلة في فهمكم أنتم للوازم الكلام وليست في تحدثنا نحن ، وعلى طريقتكم هذه لا أرى أحدا ينجو منكم ، عافانا الله وإياكم من الجدل .. وأخيرا : سلاما ..


سامحك الله أخي الكريم، والله لم نعاملك إلا كأخ لنا وأحسنا إليك واسأت إلينا، ناقشناك بكل أدب واتهمتنا بتهم يعلم الله أنها غير صحيه، ولكن لا أقول إلا نسأل الله أن يبصرنا وإياك بالحق، ويدلنا إليه، ويبعدنا عن التعصب للرجال مهما كان وزنهم ومكانتهم.

----------


## رجل التوحيد

*لا أملك إلا أن أقول كفى ظهورا بالمظهر الحسن الذي يدعو إلى انتقاد الغير ، وليس هذا دفاعا عن نفسي ولكن حرصا مني على أن تنتبه لنفسك التي بين جنبيك ، فأين التهم وأين المتهم وأين إساءتي في معاملتكم وأين إحسانكم إليّ ؟!
هداكم الله إلى الصواب وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال ..*

----------


## أبو القاسم

بعض الإخوة هدانا الله وإياهم..يكون همهم الأوحد منصبا على الدفاع..دون النظر لأصل الأمر والردود العلمية
فما تفضل به الأخ العزيز أمجد والشيخ الحبيب أبو مالك..ينبغي أن يكون قاطعا للجدال.

ولكن بعض المشايخ غفر الله لهم..يحبون أن يكون لهم قول يظهر منه تجديد ومراجعة بحيث يكون بشذوذه سببا للفت الأنظار..
وقد يقعون في هذا دون شعور منهم

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

> *لا أملك إلا أن أقول كفى ظهورا بالمظهر الحسن الذي يدعو إلى انتقاد الغير ، وليس هذا دفاعا عن نفسي ولكن حرصا مني على أن تنتبه لنفسك التي بين جنبيك ، فأين التهم وأين المتهم وأين إساءتي في معاملتكم وأين إحسانكم إليّ ؟!
> هداكم الله إلى الصواب وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال ..*


أخي الكريم من وجه إليك الحديث، ومن خاطبك في الأساس، ولم أرى لك أي مشاركة إلا هذه وكأنك تتكلم بلسان العرفي، فهل أنت هو أم ماذا؟
ونرجو أن تقلل من هذه الحذة التي لا تفيدك، ولا تغنيك، والرجال يعرفون بالحق، ولا يعرف الحق بالرجال.

----------


## عبدالله العلي

رجل التوحيد !!!!!!!!    يبدو أنه يكتب بمعرفين ، ومن الغفلة نسي وأشرك الاثنين معاً .

----------


## أبو الفهد العرفي

*[COLOR="Navy"]
................. حررت بواسطة المشرف ..............................  ..كل ما في الأمر أني كلمتك من جهازه عندما أصاب جهازي فيروس.
..................حررت ..............................  ... ..[/COLOR]*

----------


## عمر سعد الفاروقي

*يا إخوة فلنحسن الظن في بعضنا البعض ولندع ذلك التناوش ولننشغل بالعلم أو بالدعوة ولكن هذا ما أراه إلا مضيعة للوقت ، وإني لكم ناصح أمين .*

----------


## عالي الهمة

طلبة العلم هاذا حالهم 
الله المستعان

----------


## حواري الرسول

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله . أما بعد : 


 أولاً : عتب وتذكرة للأخوة الكرام :  في هذه المناقشة الطويلة لم أر  واحد من الأخوة الكرام بدأ كلامه بحمد الله  ابداً .....؟؟ 



ثانياً : كلٌ يؤخذ من قوله ويرد إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإن كان ما يقوله الشيخ عائض القرني _ حفظه الله ورعاه _ يراه البعض خطأً ، فلا يعتب على ذلك لأنه لك وجهة نظر نحترمها ولكن ليست بالضرورة أن تكون صحيحة . 
أما من كان يرى أنه على حق فلا يعتب عليه لأن له أيظاً وجهة نظر نحترمها . 

أما بالنسبة إلي فإني أظن أن الشيخ _ حفظه الله ورعاه _ أنه أصاب في مواضع وأخطأ في أخرى . وتبقى هذه وجهة نظرالشيخ نحترمها ونقدرها .  والله أعلم وأحكم . 


{ سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون * وسلام على المرسلين * والحمد لله رب العالمين * } وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيراً إلى يوم الدين .

----------

